# Pytivo help with install



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm running windows XP SP3, and have tried everything. Does any one have a link to each file I need? I would also be interested in any step by step instructions for dummies since I can not figure this out. Thanks in advance


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

tg18 said:


> I'm running windows XP SP3, and have tried everything. Does any one have a link to each file I need? I would also be interested in any step by step instructions for dummies since I can not figure this out. Thanks in advance


See the pyTivo section of this page:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7097293#post7097293

And after installing the March 2009 Windows installer, MAKE SURE you upgrade to the latest wmcbrine git code. There are instructions on the download page.


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

Rdian06 said:


> See the pyTivo section of this page:
> 
> And after installing the March 2009 Windows installer, MAKE SURE you upgrade to the latest wmcbrine git code. There are instructions on the download page.


I'm up and running, but I can not send video from my PC. I have to go to the NP and select to transfer. When I try to send from the PC i get the following message:

list index out of range

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\video.py", line 351, in Push
mime = mime)
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\mind.py", line 46, in pushVideo
pc_body_id = self.__pcBodySearch()[0]
IndexError: list index out of range

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong. I did install a user name and password

update, it works fine if I'm downloading to pc from my S3hd box, but not my S2 box. Neither will allow uploading from pc to tivo box


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

tg18 said:


> I'm up and running, but I can not send video from my PC. I have to go to the NP and select to transfer. When I try to send from the PC i get the following message:
> 
> list index out of range
> 
> ...


Are you using your Tivo.com username and password? I think list index out of range means pyTivo wasn't able to login to your Tivo.com account to schedule the video transfer.

Not sure about the S2 download issues. I don't own one.


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

Changed from username=tivo and password=mak

to my regular tivo login and pass.

Thanks for the help


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

I can now pull and push, but I can only transfer one file at a time. I see from other posts that multiple pushing should be allowed. Am I missing something?

here is my config file
[Server]
port=9032
ffmpeg=C:\Program Files\pyTivo\bin\ffmpeg.exe
temp=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\pyTivo
[email protected]
tivo_password=xxxxxxxxx

[_tivo_HD]

[_tivo_SD]

[shared stuff]
type=video
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents

[Admin]
type=admin

[loggers]
keys=root

[handlers]
keys=console,rotfile

[formatters]
keys=basicform

[logger_root]
level=DEBUG
handlers=console,rotfile

[handler_console]
class=StreamHandler
formatter=basicform
args=(sys.stdout,)

[handler_rotfile]
class=handlers.RotatingFileHandler
formatter=basicform
args=('C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\pyTivo\debug.log', 'a', 10485760, 5)

[formatter_basicform]
format=%(asctime)s %(levelname)-5s %(name)s: %(message)s


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

tg18 said:


> I can now pull and push, but I can only transfer one file at a time. I see from other posts that multiple pushing should be allowed. Am I missing something?
> 
> here is my config file
> [Server]
> ...


If you followed the instructions to upgrade to wmcbrine's latest git code, then on the push page, you should be able to check mark multiple files and initiate a push. However, all that does is schedule them consecutively. It does NOT transfer them in parallel.


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'l go back and double check my install. What I want to do is push a movie and a meta file for it. The pytivo screen on the localhost does not show the movie.avi.txt file to push. I thought maybe I have to push the folder but that is not the case.

Thanks for the info


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

tg18 said:


> I'l go back and double check my install. What I want to do is push a movie and a meta file for it. The pytivo screen on the localhost does not show the movie.avi.txt file to push. I thought maybe I have to push the folder but that is not the case.
> 
> Thanks for the info


You don't have to push the metadata file, just push the movie. Pytivo associates the metadata file with the movie file. There are some differences between the displayable metadata fields on the tivo when you push or pull. Pull will show more of the metadata than push. There is more to the push protocol than is currently understood and there is no documentation available from Tivo.


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

I reinstalled pytivo, then did the update. I still do not have any check boxes to cue movies to push one after another. I have to send each one individually.


----------



## cburbs (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you do a soft reset on pytivo?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

tg18 said:


> I reinstalled pytivo, then did the update. I still do not have any check boxes to cue movies to push one after another. I have to send each one individually.


Do this:

1) Start > Run. In the Run dialog box, type cmd.exe and click OK.

2) At the command prompt, type the following and then press the Enter key to change to the desktop directory:


```
cd %HOMEPATH%\Desktop
```
3) Type the following, then press the Enter key to generate a listing of your pyTivo program directory and sub-directories saved to your desktop:


```
dir /s "%ProgramFiles%\pytivo" > pytivo-dir.txt
```
4) Then open the pytivo-dir.txt file and copy and paste it's content here.


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 6C3D-8A49

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo

10/27/2009 04:49 PM .
10/27/2009 04:49 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,986 beacon.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,913 beacon.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM bin
10/27/2009 04:42 PM Cheetah
03/21/2009 02:39 AM 9,979 config.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 13,495 config.pyc
10/27/2009 04:43 PM 48 config.url
10/27/2009 04:43 PM 53 forum.url
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 7,864 httpserver.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 8,502 httpserver.pyc
10/27/2009 04:43 PM 6,738 install.log
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 6,938 lrucache.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,611 lrucache.pyc
02/08/2009 04:57 PM 31,232 MetaDataSearch.dll
02/08/2009 04:57 PM 91,648 MetaGenerator.exe
02/08/2009 04:57 PM 11,776 MetaPrinting.dll
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 9,036 mind.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,040 mind.pyc
02/08/2009 04:57 PM 64,512 MovieSearchForm.dll
10/27/2009 04:42 PM mutagen
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 6,398 plugin.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,008 plugin.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM plugins
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,246 pyTivo.cmd
10/27/2009 05:16 PM 999 pyTivo.conf
03/19/2009 04:06 PM  3,003 pyTivo.conf.dist
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,614 pyTivo.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,946 pyTivo.pyc
10/27/2009 04:43 PM 50 pyTivo.url
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 5,332 pyTivoConfigurator.pyw
05/02/2008 04:59 PM 77,824 pyTivoService.exe
10/27/2009 04:43 PM 296 pyTivoService.ini
10/29/2009 07:59 AM 723 pyTivoService.log
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,623 pyTivoService.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,330 pyTivoService.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,217 README
05/02/2008 04:59 PM 6,292 readme.rtf
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 620 regenpyc.cmd
02/08/2009 05:00 PM 1,208 ReleaseNotes.txt
10/27/2009 04:42 PM templates
02/08/2009 04:57 PM 68,608 TVSearchForm.dll
10/27/2009 04:43 PM 138,738 uninst.exe
10/27/2009 04:43 PM 114 version.url
10/27/2009 04:44 PM wmcbrine
10/27/2009 04:42 PM xmpp
38 File(s) 612,560 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\bin

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
09/25/2008 08:09 PM 8,508,416 ffmpeg.exe
05/18/2009 02:42 PM 70,054 tdcat.exe
05/18/2009 02:42 PM 74,172 tivodecode.exe
3 File(s) 8,652,642 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 4,767 CacheRegion.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 6,770 CacheRegion.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 3,086 CacheStore.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 5,661 CacheStore.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 21,599 CheetahWrapper.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 21,032 CheetahWrapper.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 79,616 Compiler.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 72,167 Compiler.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 496 convertTmplPathToModuleName.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 684 convertTmplPathToModuleName.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,735 DummyTransaction.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,859 DummyTransaction.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,777 ErrorCatchers.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,456 ErrorCatchers.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 11,266 FileUtils.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 13,595 FileUtils.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 5,854 Filters.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 6,549 Filters.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 4,490 ImportHooks.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,291 ImportHooks.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 18,049 ImportManager.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 17,148 ImportManager.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM Macros
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 12,315 NameMapper.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 13,245 NameMapper.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 101,244 Parser.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 77,570 Parser.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 3,943 Servlet.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,289 Servlet.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 20,957 SettingsManager.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 21,549 SettingsManager.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 9,597 SourceReader.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 11,974 SourceReader.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 81,868 Template.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 65,562 Template.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 3,326 TemplateCmdLineIface.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,909 TemplateCmdLineIface.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM Templates
10/27/2009 04:42 PM Tests
10/27/2009 04:42 PM  Tools
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 258 Unspecified.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 765 Unspecified.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM Utils
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,524 Version.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,830 Version.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 13,605 _namemapper.c
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,072 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,181 __init__.pyc
43 File(s) 758,530 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah\Macros

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,230 I18n.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,686 I18n.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 137 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 4,055 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah\Templates

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 10,077 SkeletonPage.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,399 SkeletonPage.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,045 SkeletonPage.tmpl
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 8,815 _SkeletonPage.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 8,026 _SkeletonPage.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 22 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 140 __init__.pyc
7 File(s) 35,524 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah\Tests

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 19,588 CheetahWrapper.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 27,946 CheetahWrapper.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,350 FileRefresh.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,269 FileRefresh.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 14,812 NameMapper.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 25,511 NameMapper.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 92,541 SyntaxAndOutput.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 139,195 SyntaxAndOutput.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 10,325 Template.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 10,575 Template.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,923 Test.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,732 Test.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 33,337 unittest_local_copy.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 39,460 unittest_local_copy.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 136 __init__.pyc
16 File(s) 419,702 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah\Tools

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,228 CGITemplate.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,807 CGITemplate.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 12,957 MondoReport.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 16,380 MondoReport.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 12,854 MondoReportDoc.txt
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 715 RecursiveNull.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,624 RecursiveNull.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 5,341 SiteHierarchy.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 6,423 SiteHierarchy.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM turbocheetah
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 363 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 474 __init__.pyc
11 File(s) 62,166 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah\Tools\turbocheetah

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 4,034 cheetahsupport.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,233 cheetahsupport.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM tests
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 111 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 272 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 8,650 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah\Tools\turbocheetah\tests

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,462 test_template.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,544 test_template.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 155 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 5,163 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah\Utils

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 437 htmlDecode.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 740 htmlDecode.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 508 htmlEncode.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 817 htmlEncode.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 4,721 Indenter.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 6,104 Indenter.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 18,838 memcache.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 21,150 memcache.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,806 Misc.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,260 Misc.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM optik
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,928 VerifyType.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,634 VerifyType.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 3,891 WebInputMixin.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,193 WebInputMixin.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 136 __init__.pyc
16 File(s) 72,165 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\Cheetah\Utils\optik

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,203 errors.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,422 errors.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 13,032 option.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,012 option.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 24,299 option_parser.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 20,704 option_parser.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 961 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 872 __init__.pyc
8 File(s) 72,505 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\mutagen

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 15,855 apev2.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 17,257 apev2.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 20,332 asf.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 26,409 asf.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 4,099 easyid3.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 5,675 easyid3.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 25,635 flac.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 28,589 flac.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 71,438 id3.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 111,175 id3.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 18,088 m4a.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 20,927 m4a.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,839 monkeysaudio.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,146 monkeysaudio.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 9,343 mp3.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,493 mp3.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 24,731 mp4.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 26,871 mp4.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 4,118 musepack.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,196 musepack.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 17,715 ogg.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,807 ogg.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 4,173 oggflac.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,826 oggflac.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 4,053 oggspeex.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,761 oggspeex.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 3,535 oggtheora.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,575 oggtheora.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 3,945 oggvorbis.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,539 oggvorbis.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,201 optimfrog.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,707 optimfrog.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,758 trueaudio.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,666 trueaudio.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,810 wavpack.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,546 wavpack.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,588 _constants.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,847 _constants.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 10,035 _util.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 14,402 _util.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 7,988 _vorbis.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,601 _vorbis.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 6,531 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,926 __init__.pyc
44 File(s) 591,751 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
10/27/2009 04:42 PM admin
10/27/2009 04:42 PM music
10/27/2009 04:42 PM photo
10/27/2009 04:42 PM video
10/27/2009 04:42 PM webvideo
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 130 __init__.pyc
2 File(s) 130 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\admin

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 19,807 admin.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,458 admin.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,515 buildhelp.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,354 buildhelp.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 21,612 help.txt
10/27/2009 04:42 PM templates
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 136 __init__.pyc
7 File(s) 59,882 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\admin\templates

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 8,135 npl.tmpl
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 131 redirect.tmpl
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 23,119 settings.tmpl
3 File(s) 31,385 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\music

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 19,434 music.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 16,588 music.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM templates
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 136 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 36,158 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\music\templates

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,177 container.tmpl
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,830 m3u.tmpl
2 File(s) 5,007 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\photo

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 16,218 photo.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 14,029 photo.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM templates
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 136 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 30,383 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\photo\templates

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,637 container.tmpl
1 File(s) 1,637 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\video

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 6,638 qtfaststart.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,772 qtfaststart.pyc
10/27/2009 04:42 PM templates
03/21/2009 02:32 AM 29,476 transcode.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 23,257 transcode.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 691 video.ext
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 13,668 video.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 14,149 video.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 136 __init__.pyc
9 File(s) 92,787 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\video\templates

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 3,476 container.tmpl
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 2,844 container.xsl
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 9,837 TvBus.tmpl
3 File(s) 16,157 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\plugins\webvideo

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 6,759 webvideo.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,586 webvideo.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 139 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 14,484 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\templates

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 357 info_page.tmpl
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 932 root_container.tmpl
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 210 unsupported.tmpl
3 File(s) 1,499 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 5,773 beacon.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,512 beacon.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM Cheetah
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 11,451 config.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,110 config.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 9,175 httpserver.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,333 httpserver.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 6,938 lrucache.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,764 lrucache.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 10,639 metadata.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,585 metadata.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 9,485 mind.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,566 mind.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM mutagen
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 7,728 plugin.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 8,985 plugin.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM plugins
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,905 pyTivo.conf.dist
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,641 pyTivo.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,020 pyTivo.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 5,332 pyTivoConfigurator.pyw
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,625 pyTivoService.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,377 pyTivoService.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,217 README
10/27/2009 04:44 PM templates
10/27/2009 04:44 PM xmpp
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 55,954 Zeroconf.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 55,967 Zeroconf.pyc
23 File(s) 258,082 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 4,818 CacheRegion.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,000 CacheRegion.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 3,086 CacheStore.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 5,877 CacheStore.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 21,599 CheetahWrapper.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 21,347 CheetahWrapper.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 79,616 Compiler.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 73,724 Compiler.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 496 convertTmplPathToModuleName.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 702 convertTmplPathToModuleName.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,735 DummyTransaction.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,949 DummyTransaction.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,777 ErrorCatchers.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,582 ErrorCatchers.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 11,266 FileUtils.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 13,973 FileUtils.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 5,854 Filters.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 6,693 Filters.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 4,490 ImportHooks.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,354 ImportHooks.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 18,049 ImportManager.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 17,517 ImportManager.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM Macros
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 12,315 NameMapper.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 13,461 NameMapper.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 101,244 Parser.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 78,893 Parser.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 3,943 Servlet.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,415 Servlet.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 20,957 SettingsManager.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 21,936 SettingsManager.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 9,597 SourceReader.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 12,370 SourceReader.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 81,868 Template.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 66,075 Template.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 3,326 TemplateCmdLineIface.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,972 TemplateCmdLineIface.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM Templates
10/27/2009 04:44 PM Tests
10/27/2009 04:44 PM Tools
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 258 Unspecified.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 801 Unspecified.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM Utils
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,524 Version.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,848 Version.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 13,605 _namemapper.c
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,072 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,190 __init__.pyc
43 File(s) 765,174 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah\Macros

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,230 I18n.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,722 I18n.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 146 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 4,100 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah\Templates

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 10,077 SkeletonPage.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,453 SkeletonPage.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,045 SkeletonPage.tmpl
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 8,815 _SkeletonPage.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 8,143 _SkeletonPage.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 22 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 149 __init__.pyc
7 File(s) 35,704 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah\Tests

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 19,588 CheetahWrapper.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 28,711 CheetahWrapper.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,350 FileRefresh.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,287 FileRefresh.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 14,812 NameMapper.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 26,420 NameMapper.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 92,541 SyntaxAndOutput.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 143,560 SyntaxAndOutput.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 10,325 Template.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 10,773 Template.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,923 Test.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,741 Test.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 33,337 unittest_local_copy.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 40,378 unittest_local_copy.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 145 __init__.pyc
16 File(s) 426,893 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah\Tools

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,228 CGITemplate.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,852 CGITemplate.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 12,957 MondoReport.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 16,965 MondoReport.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 12,854 MondoReportDoc.txt
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 715 RecursiveNull.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,696 RecursiveNull.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 5,341 SiteHierarchy.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 6,540 SiteHierarchy.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM turbocheetah
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 363 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 483 __init__.pyc
11 File(s) 62,994 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah\Tools\turbocheetah

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 4,034 cheetahsupport.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,314 cheetahsupport.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM tests
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 111 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 281 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 8,740 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah\Tools\turbocheetah\tests

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,462 test_template.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,589 test_template.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 164 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 5,217 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah\Utils

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 437 htmlDecode.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 758 htmlDecode.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 508 htmlEncode.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 835 htmlEncode.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 4,721 Indenter.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 6,239 Indenter.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 18,838 memcache.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 21,555 memcache.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,806 Misc.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,314 Misc.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM optik
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,928 VerifyType.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,670 VerifyType.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 3,891 WebInputMixin.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,238 WebInputMixin.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 145 __init__.pyc
16 File(s) 72,885 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\Cheetah\Utils\optik

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,203 errors.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,512 errors.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 13,032 option.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,174 option.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 24,299 option_parser.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 21,055 option_parser.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 961 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 881 __init__.pyc
8 File(s) 73,117 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\mutagen

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 15,855 apev2.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 17,707 apev2.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 20,332 asf.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 27,255 asf.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 4,099 easyid3.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 5,837 easyid3.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 25,635 flac.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 29,264 flac.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 71,438 id3.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 114,856 id3.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 18,088 m4a.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 21,377 m4a.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,839 monkeysaudio.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 3,209 monkeysaudio.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 9,343 mp3.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,583 mp3.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 24,731 mp4.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 27,366 mp4.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 4,118 musepack.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,259 musepack.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 17,715 ogg.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 16,023 ogg.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 4,173 oggflac.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,934 oggflac.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 4,053 oggspeex.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,869 oggspeex.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 3,535 oggtheora.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,683 oggtheora.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 3,945 oggvorbis.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 4,647 oggvorbis.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,201 optimfrog.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,770 optimfrog.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,758 trueaudio.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,738 trueaudio.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,810 wavpack.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,609 wavpack.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,588 _constants.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,856 _constants.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 10,035 _util.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 14,897 _util.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 7,988 _vorbis.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,781 _vorbis.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 6,531 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 8,097 __init__.pyc
44 File(s) 600,427 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/27/2009 04:44 PM music
10/27/2009 04:44 PM photo
10/27/2009 04:44 PM settings
10/27/2009 04:44 PM togo
10/27/2009 04:44 PM video
10/27/2009 04:44 PM webvideo
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 139 __init__.pyc
2 File(s) 139 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\music

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 18,971 music.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 16,044 music.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM templates
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 145 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 35,160 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\music\templates

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,177 container.tmpl
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,830 m3u.tmpl
2 File(s) 5,007 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\photo

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 15,885 photo.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 13,753 photo.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM templates
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 145 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 29,783 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\photo\templates

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,637 container.tmpl
1 File(s) 1,637 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\settings

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,413 buildhelp.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,373 buildhelp.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 26,824 help.txt
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 6,799 settings.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 5,905 settings.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM templates
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 148 __init__.pyc
7 File(s) 42,462 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\settings\templates

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 236 redirect.tmpl
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 11,500 settings.tmpl
2 File(s) 11,736 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\togo

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/27/2009 04:44 PM templates
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 10,843 togo.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,211 togo.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 144 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 20,198 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\togo\templates

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 5,769 npl.tmpl
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 236 redirect.tmpl
2 File(s) 6,005 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\video

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 7,040 qtfaststart.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 5,174 qtfaststart.pyc
10/27/2009 04:44 PM templates
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 30,203 transcode.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 26,190 transcode.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 422 video.ext
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 14,712 video.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 14,772 video.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 145 __init__.pyc
9 File(s) 98,658 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\video\templates

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 3,494 container.tmpl
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 2,873 container.xsl
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 5,792 TvBus.tmpl
3 File(s) 12,159 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\plugins\webvideo

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 6,646 webvideo.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 7,484 webvideo.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 0 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 148 __init__.pyc
4 File(s) 14,278 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\templates

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 513 info_page.tmpl
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 927 root_container.tmpl
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 313 unsupported.tmpl
3 File(s) 1,753 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine\xmpp

10/27/2009 04:44 PM .
10/27/2009 04:44 PM ..
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 15,409 auth.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,659 auth.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 10,132 browser.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 10,090 browser.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 16,446 client.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 16,461 client.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 16,116 commands.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 14,045 commands.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 14,069 debug.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,568 debug.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 17,974 dispatcher.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 18,153 dispatcher.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 8,542 features.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 8,754 features.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 10,157 filetransfer.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,154 filetransfer.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 746 jep0106.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,145 jep0106.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 44,641 protocol.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 55,692 protocol.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 9,163 roster.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 11,221 roster.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 16,933 session.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,290 session.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 19,640 simplexml.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 24,100 simplexml.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 14,706 transports.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,435 transports.pyc
10/12/2009 02:13 AM 1,795 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,064 __init__.pyc
30 File(s) 443,300 bytes

Directory of C:\Program Files\pytivo\xmpp

10/27/2009 04:42 PM .
10/27/2009 04:42 PM ..
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 15,409 auth.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,398 auth.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 10,132 browser.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 10,000 browser.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 16,446 client.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 16,218 client.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 16,116 commands.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 13,829 commands.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 14,069 debug.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,397 debug.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 17,974 dispatcher.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 17,883 dispatcher.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 8,542 features.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 8,619 features.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 10,157 filetransfer.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 9,046 filetransfer.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 746 jep0106.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 1,118 jep0106.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 44,641 protocol.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 54,477 protocol.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 9,163 roster.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 10,951 roster.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 16,933 session.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,092 session.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 19,640 simplexml.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 23,560 simplexml.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 14,706 transports.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 15,183 transports.pyc
03/19/2009 04:06 PM 1,795 __init__.py
10/27/2009 04:42 PM 2,055 __init__.pyc
30 File(s) 439,295 bytes


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

Notice the wmcbrine folder inside of C:\Program Files\pytivo?

That means when you extracted wmcbrine's new code from the git provided zip file, it ended up in a folder called wmcbrine (git's funny that way) rather than overwriting the old code files.

So go do this:

1) Stop the pyTivo service if it is running.

2) Go to C:\Program Files\pytivo\wmcbrine and drag & drop everything inside that folder into the C:\Program Files\pytivo folder. When prompted, tell it to overwrite the old file for anything it needs to overwrite.

3) Start the pyTivo service or run it from Console.

The end result should be a fully updated pyTivo.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Rdian06 said:


> Notice the wmcbrine folder inside of C:\Program Files\pytivo?
> 
> That means when you extracted wmcbrine's new code from the git provided zip file, it ended up in a folder called wmcbrine (git's funny that way) rather than overwriting the old code files.
> 
> ...


And make sure that the pytivo.conf from "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\pyTivo\" is copied into C:\Program Files\pytivo\, or update the one that's already there (if not already done).


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

I can no longer see my NPL from my PC. Every thing else seems to be working fine!

As Always thanks for all of the input and help


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

tg18 said:


> I can no longer see my NPL from my PC. Every thing else seems to be working fine!
> 
> As Always thanks for all of the input and help


That's the TivoToGo functionality. It's only shown IF you have your Tivo MAK defined in your conf. Add


```
tivo_mak=<your Tivo MAK key>
```
 to the Server section.

And make sure you get rid of the

```
[Admin]
type=admin
```
as it's not needed anymore.


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

Up and running and it seems good.:up:

Thanks for everyone who helped!


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

First off, not sure if this is the right forum.

I can push video to specific folders in my NPL following instructions from this site, but I loose a lot of the metadata, most importantly the TV/MPAA rating and show information. If I pull a show from my PC it all comes across, without going into a specific folder. Is there any way to push or pull videos and have them go into specific folder with correct/complete metadata files. I know there are a lot posts on this, but I never saw a definite answer.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

tg18 said:


> First off, not sure if this is the right forum.
> 
> I can push video to specific folders in my NPL following instructions from this site, but I loose a lot of the metadata, most importantly the TV/MPAA rating and show information. If I pull a show from my PC it all comes across, without going into a specific folder. Is there any way to push or pull videos and have them go into specific folder with correct/complete metadata files. I know there are a lot posts on this, but I never saw a definite answer.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Not yet. Pull and push use different metadata mappings. Pull has the usual MRV fields, the same ones that are defined in .tivo files. Push has different field names and we're not sure if all the fields have been discovered yet.


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## tg18 (Jan 10, 2008)

One last (i hope) question. Can I configure pytivo to not start the service and only run when I start the console automatically?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

tg18 said:


> One last (i hope) question. Can I configure pytivo to not start the service and only run when I start the console automatically?


Start -> Run

Type "services.msc" and press OK.

In the Windows Services list, find pyTivo and double click it. Change the startup type to "Manual" and then stop the service. Then from that point forward the service won't start on boot and you can just run from console.


----------

